# Items Wanted



## Silverbear (24/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff , please can I make a request to hold a couple of the new items for me until next?

I would please appreciate it if you could hold 

1 x Hades MOD
1 x Hammer MOD
1 x Taifun RBA
1 x Patriot RBA

I would like to come through and purchase these items late next week if possible.

P.S. when do you expect to have stock of the efest 26650 batteries again?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/14)

Sure no problem  just place the order through the site in the meantime and I will set it aside. 

Batteries should be here by the 29th

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear (24/4/14)

Cool, thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------

